# Famous Smoke Shop - Opinions/experiences?



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

They seem to have good prices to start with, plus another 15% off for us Puffers who spend $50 or more. Any thoughts to share?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Famous is one of the good guys. Great product, incredible prices, and good peeps working for them. I've only ever had a couple issues (and I've ordered quite a bit over the years), and they've always been dealt with fairly and quickly.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Always have had good luck with them. Excellent pricing as well.:thumb:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Always good experiences. .if you download cigar monster and wait for the mash up you can get some great prices and free shipping.


----------



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Always good experiences. .if you download *cigar monster *and wait for the *mash up* you can get some great prices and free shipping.


What's that?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Go to the app store or Google play. Download cigar monster. They run hourly specials for cigars and accessories. Twice a day they do a mash up for an hour for most of the deals they ran throughout the day ,plus a bunch more. .usually 100 deals, twice a day. . If you get it turn off the sound because it makes a monster noise when you open the app. Kinda puts a damper on stealth missions once she finds out what the sound is.


----------



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

Cool! I just order three fivers from Monster. 5 CAO Cameroons, 5 CAO Cx2 (Cameroon wrapper and binder), and Perdomo Champagne. Total cost $47.55. Free shipping even....


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

They are my go to store- good stock in hand, great price point and with their email coupons- cannot go wrong!!


----------



## Doc Rock (Dec 26, 2006)

The FSS B&M is the best B&M I have ever patronized. Who else has a wide selection of Opus X sticks on display and on sale at MSRP? Plus, buy 5 and the 6th is free! Try to beat that deal anywhere.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Famous is my first choice. Great prices, discount and quick shipping.
You can get to the cigar monster from the app or on the site. There are set times each day (1 hour in am and pm) where it lists all the deals from the day so you have plenty to choose from. And then a couple days a week where they have a large list all day long. The discount works on cigar monster purchases so they become really good deals when you add that in. And most cigar monster purchase include free shipping.

Now here's an enabler's tip.... and if you time your purchase right you can get some great deals
You can order anything from the regular website, then go to cigar monster and add in a product there and you get the discount and FREE SHIPPING on your entire order. 
If I'm ordering regular product (yes, sale stuff as well) I time it so I do it when they have the large list as I can always find a fiver I like or want to try and it gets me free shipping on everything. And that fiver from the monster that is marked down, plus the discount and the free shipping becomes really cheap.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Yep, the Mashup is great. The prices there are often lower than the same product starts out at the Auctioneer site. Plus, you don't ever get free shipping or the additional 15% discount for a $50. min. purchase on an auction purchase.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Steve C. said:


> Yep, the Mashup is great. The prices there are often lower than the same product starts out at the Auctioneer site. Plus, you don't ever get free shipping or the additional 15% discount for a $50. min. purchase on an auction purchase.


Agree on all counts Steve. The one thing I wish is that they would change up the product more often on the monster and I've given that suggestion to Ryan.
They run the same core product all the time and toss in a few different things each time but you have to be able to find something you like and that can sometimes be tough.
You sound like you watch it alot - you agree ? (and hoping that my man Ryan is peeping this thread op2


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

WNYTony said:


> Agree on all counts Steve. The one thing I wish is that they would change up the product more often on the monster and I've given that suggestion to Ryan.
> They run the same core product all the time and toss in a few different things each time but you have to be able to find something you like and that can sometimes be tough.
> You sound like you watch it alot - you agree ? (and hoping that my man Ryan is peeping this thread op2


Ja, I watch it every day, which is one reason why my house looks like a cigar store. I about burned out on the Auctioneer site, because the starting bids are often too high (higher than Mashup), and the shipping cost. Slowed way down on C Bid too, because fools are bidding the items up higher than they could get them for, just by ordering from the regular sites.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Steve C. said:


> Ja, I watch it every day, which is one reason why my house looks like a cigar store. I about burned out on the Auctioneer site, because the starting bids are often too high (higher than Mashup), and the shipping cost. Slowed way down on C Bid too, because fools are bidding the items up higher than they could get them for, just by ordering from the regular sites.


Oh yeah - agree with you on cBid. It's like they don' bother to check prices at all. Auctioneer has it's uses, but only on certain cigars. Bottom line is you have to look around at everything as much as you can and be aware of the prices and deals.


----------



## Doc Rock (Dec 26, 2006)

WNYTony said:


> Oh yeah - agree with you on cBid. It's like they don' bother to check prices at all. Auctioneer has it's uses, but only on certain cigars. Bottom line is you have to look around at everything as much as you can and be aware of the prices and deals.


I get a chuckle when prices get bid up on a "regular" auction when the exact same item is simultaneously on "Free Fall" and can be had for a lower price. Immediately.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Doc Rock said:


> I get a chuckle when prices get bid up on a "regular" auction when the exact same item is simultaneously on "Free Fall" and can be had for a lower price. Immediately.


Yep or when the bid is more than the regular CI price. Don't see that as much on Auctioneer but every once in a while...


----------



## RocknRoll (Jul 22, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> Famous is my first choice. Great prices, discount and quick shipping.
> You can get to the cigar monster from the app or on the site. There are set times each day (1 hour in am and pm) where it lists all the deals from the day so you have plenty to choose from. And then a couple days a week where they have a large list all day long. The discount works on cigar monster purchases so they become really good deals when you add that in. And most cigar monster purchase include free shipping.
> 
> Now here's an enabler's tip.... and if you time your purchase right you can get some great deals
> ...


Just in case your "enabler's tip" needs more juice, > if your trip to Famous goes through Ebates(dot)com you'll get money back, too.


----------



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

WNYTony said:


> Agree on all counts Steve. The one thing *I wish is that they would change up the product more often on the monster* and I've given that suggestion to Ryan.
> They run the same core product all the time and toss in a few different things each time but you have to be able to find something you like and that can sometimes be tough.
> You sound like you watch it alot - you agree ? (and hoping that my man Ryan is peeping this thread op2


I've quickly noticed this too. Good stuff - don't get me wrong - but it's always the same to the point that it's almost predictable. Seems like at least 75% of any Mashup is restricted to a small handful of brands.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Top notch. There are always deals and promotions and you can get what you want for a great price...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been using Famous for so long that I have put them on speed dial.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

So it's been 5 years.....has anything changed, or are they still a good spot to shop at?

I picked it specifically for the reviews I've read online.....3 bloggers had them #1 at the top of their lists. I like the look of CI's prices, however, I've heard some bad things about CI.

Right now, I've got $399 worth of sticks in my shopping cart on FSS. 5-box of Ashton ESG 22 Year Salute Torpedo, a tin of Romeo y Julietta cigarillos, and 34 hand-picked cigars.

I may need a bigger Tupperdore.....


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

My first online order
S were from Famous Smoke. Most of current purchases are from CigarBid or SmokeInn. All have been good experiences.


----------



## Arry75 (Aug 3, 2020)

I order from FS quite frequently and have never had an issue. I live in NY and they are in Easton PA. Before COVID I would get the package the next day via standard ground but now it is usually 2 days.. They ship quickly and everything has always arrived well packed. I just received a box of CAO and a box of Illusione today from them...no complaints


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Jade Falcon said:


> So it's been 5 years.....has anything changed, or are they still a good spot to shop at?
> 
> I picked it specifically for the reviews I've read online.....3 bloggers had them #1 at the top of their lists. I like the look of CI's prices, however, I've heard some bad things about CI.
> 
> ...


That's one of my go to online vendors. Never had an issue. Prices are good, quick to ship.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

They have excellent customer service, I’ve had to return a couple humidors even cigars once when I first started smoking about 4 years ago they were fantastic paid shipping back and gave full refunds. I rarely order from them but wouldn’t hesitate.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> So it's been 5 years.....has anything changed, or are they still a good spot to shop at?
> 
> I picked it specifically for the reviews I've read online.....3 bloggers had them #1 at the top of their lists. I like the look of CI's prices, however, I've heard some bad things about CI.
> 
> ...


CI had issues a couple years back with a computer upgrade. Everything was fubar, including customer service. Haven't heard any moaning lately. I haven't ordered from anyone we can discuss on the forum in forever. I just know what I hear.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm buying from cigar page and fox...pretty good prices and I get the packages in three days max. Stopped buying from the devil's because of the slow delivery and tax charges.


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

zcziggy said:


> I'm buying from cigar page and fox...pretty good prices and I get the packages in three days max. Stopped buying from the devil's because of the slow delivery and tax charges.


Good to know. Just placed my first order with Cigar Page today.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> CI had issues a couple years back with a computer upgrade. Everything was fubar, including customer service. Haven't heard any moaning lately. I haven't ordered from anyone we can discuss on the forum in forever. I just know what I hear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Speaking only for myself, I saw some pretty bad reviews of theirs just yesterday, and they were all recent. I don't have them in front of me at the moment though. That's just what I've read; YMMV.

I do like their prices and selections though. I think perhaps I could have saved a bit of money if I had shopped there instead of FSS. But I'm not willing to risk it until I see some better reviews.


----------



## groover08 (May 7, 2020)

I’ve ordered roughly six or seven lots from Famous Smoke since March this year and have had zero problems. They are the only shop I have used since I started this hobby. FS even overnighted me a package at no cost when the USPS managed to lose one. Sticks are always fresh and expertly packed. I wish the website was more modern and easier to search, but that’s a small issue.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

I have had very good service from famous/auctioneer, made 5 or 6 purchases since corona started, all were 3-4 days door to door using UPS ground (worth the extra $2). Had a couple cracked sticks in a box, they shipped me out a new box same day with return shipping sticker included for the bad box.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Well, so far this is turning out to be more of a PITA than I wanted to deal with. My bank is showing a pending transaction of $410.15 for my order, but the receipt that FSS gave me says $380.30. Customer service said something about a coupon, but that doesn't explain why my bank is showing a different number.



> I looked into this for you and I am showing that the correct order total is $380.30. It looks like originally the order total was $410.15, but there was a coupon added after the initial charge, so that 10% adjusts and the order will only finalize for $380.30.


Why was the coupon added AFTER the initial charge? I didn't think to ask this. A mistake on my part, perhaps?

I asked for confirmation, and explained my confusion. Let's see what they say when they get back to me.

Also....it seems for first time buyers, they REALLY want a credit check. ID, card, the whole 9 yards.



> As added fraud precaution we are asking that you please send a photo of your ID and front and back of your credit card showing your full name and last four digits only.


I get it, they're just being careful, but I'm not interviewing for a job at the FBI....I just want some cigars.

I think I'll give them a call...


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

So I got my order settled. However, I just noticed 6 of the 36 items I ordered are listed as "discontinued". I made a "build your own sampler" bundle, and none of these were listed as "discontinued" at the time when I was building it. Am I still going to get them, even if they are listed as "discontinued" in the order? Or do you think they'll replace them with a similar-priced cigar? Or perhaps they just won't charge me for them.

Has anyone here ever dealt with this?


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon (Sep 29, 2020)

JF, which cigar shop are you talking about?


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon (Sep 29, 2020)

I use CI and have had zero issues with them. They've been really good. 

I'll give FSS a shot, they sound like a good place.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> JF, which cigar shop are you talking about?


FSS.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey JF, I ordered a hygrometer and a Drew Estate sampler yesterday and it's already in the mail today. My purchase was a hair over $100 and I had no issues. Maybe new orders over a certain amount has them do some extra verification to avoid theft e.g. someone stole your credit card. There's a lot of bad apples in this world that ruin it for the rest of us. I hope the rest of your order works out to your satisfaction.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> Hey JF, I ordered a hygrometer and a Drew Estate sampler yesterday and it's already in the mail today. My purchase was a hair over $100 and I had no issues. Maybe new orders over a certain amount has them do some extra verification to avoid theft e.g. someone stole your credit card. There's a lot of bad apples in this world that ruin it for the rest of us. I hope the rest of your order works out to your satisfaction.


Thanks! Everything is fine, I'm just being odd I guess. First time I've ever ordered cigars online, instead of from a B&M. I just hope that the cigars they had listed as "discontinued" show up anyways.

Charge cleared my bank and went down from $410 to $380-something, which is nice, so they were correct about that.

My order left Salem at 9:49 this morning. That's quick indeed, from PA to OR in that short amount of time. Now I have to wait until Monday for it to arrive. :crying: Seems like a long time to wait for a 40 mile drive.

Can't wait to see my sticks!:vs_OMG:


----------



## Ijones (Feb 10, 2020)

UBC03 said:


> Go to the app store or Google play. Download cigar monster. They run hourly specials for cigars and accessories. Twice a day they do a mash up for an hour for most of the deals they ran throughout the day ,plus a bunch more. .usually 100 deals, twice a day. . If you get it turn off the sound because it makes a monster noise when you open the app. Kinda puts a damper on stealth missions once she finds out what the sound is.


did they change the app cant find anything


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Ijones said:


> did they change the app cant find anything


That app is long since gone. Apple and Google both changed their app policies in an attempt to keep minors from purchasing tobacco related products.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ijones said:


> did they change the app cant find anything


Sorry it's been years since I ordered cigars that don't go through customs..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hard Light (Aug 16, 2020)

No gripes that I can think of.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)




----------

